# Follistatin!!!!!



## Peptide Source (Nov 24, 2011)

Come and get yours!!!!

www.pepsource.com


----------



## towing (Nov 24, 2011)

Has anyone tried this yet it is pretty new right?


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

Yesssiiir with awesome results!!


----------



## Jetto (Nov 25, 2011)

I've heard mixed reviews on folli, some are amazing others are very depressing. 
Rumor states that the first batch of folli that was released on the peptide market was either bunk or a bad batch. I have noticed that the Folli logs have been allot more optimistic these past few months than when it originally came out so that's a good sign.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)

Due you ship to Canada?


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

True Jetto but it all depends on the supplier and of course who tells the truth. I can tell you one thing, I stand behind my products 100%. Guaranteed results!!


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

D-Lasky I do ship to Canada.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)

Prices look great bro I'll be putting something together soon


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you! Looking forward to doing business with you.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'll be putting something together myself.  Look forward to checking out your products.


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you Pitt.


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 25, 2011)

Is there a minimum order?


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 25, 2011)

No minimum on orders and free domestic shipping on orders over $200.


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 25, 2011)

And if you mention AMINO15 You will get 15% off of your order.His folli is off the huck as is his other powders.​


----------



## Erinn (Nov 30, 2011)

*Follistain*

No bull.
_this product works wonders\fo sho_


----------



## Erinn (Nov 30, 2011)

*No bull...*



Jetto said:


> I've heard mixed reviews on folli, some are amazing others are very depressing.
> Rumor states that the first batch of folli that was released on the peptide market was either bunk or a bad batch. I have noticed that the Folli logs have been allot more optimistic these past few months than when it originally came out so that's a good sign.


try ordering it from bxxxxxx research .
com

trust meee


----------



## TwisT (Nov 30, 2011)

Erinn said:


> try ordering it from bxxxxx research .
> com
> 
> trust meee



take a lap


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 30, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> True Jetto but it all depends on the supplier and of course who tells the truth. I can tell you one thing, I stand behind my products 100%. Guaranteed results!!



So if I don't get results what happens? Not tryna be an ass but lotta people say guarantee and those guarantees usually dont mean shit. 
still a lot of skepticism around follistatin as well


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 30, 2011)

If you don't see results I will personally refund your money. How's that for guarantee?!


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 30, 2011)

^ sounds good.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 30, 2011)

Anybody attempt using follistatin 344 off cycle, say during the pct process of a previous AAS cycle? I see most logs are based on taking it with a pretty hefty AAS dosage, but i'm looking to try teh stuff off cycle.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 30, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> If you don't see results I will personally refund your money. How's that for guarantee?!


You got my attention, but why not post some before and after pictures like my avatar to promote your folli personally.

Wow, I just checked out your site and all of that is new to me and to think of the years I spent learning about steroids and now this. If you had some charts and profiles for comparisons that would build consumer confidence. I have a hard enough time affording all my gear never mind this, so I'm sure buyers are gonna need to be able to justify the cost.


----------



## SRX (Nov 30, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> If you don't see results I will personally refund your money. How's that for guarantee?!


 

Im sold because our word is what counts.

I will order 3 now from you on your site.

My question is one if i look harder i can find but im lazy

Mix with BW right? Each vial get 10ius of BW water?

whats the daily intake of this product and what time during the day.

I will order now


----------



## yerg (Nov 30, 2011)

Go SRX!!!!!!!!!! Im lovin my cjc and ghrp... folli commin soon!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 30, 2011)

Shit I need to learn more!! Lol


----------



## SRX (Dec 2, 2011)

Im stoked to give this a run. Im no spring chicken and my body looks good but its beat to hell. It will be my xmas present to myself.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 9, 2011)

Peptide Source said:


> If you don't see results I will personally refund your money. How's that for guarantee?!



Sound good!!! Shit am new to the game but this a deal!! I got alot to learn bro!!


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 10, 2011)

Fully stocked and ready to ship!!!


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello fellow researchers. Look for another big sale coming up next week!


----------



## knightrider74 (Dec 12, 2011)

hi..i'm new to this forum and also new to this peptide game. I'm now researching DES and MGF form another company, and i'm loving the results so far! I realised you're selling all interesting peptides at reasonable prices. I'd like to give your DES, PEG MGF and folli a try, but their prices seem to good to be true! When will you have ACVR2B in stock again?


----------



## oufinny (Dec 12, 2011)

yerg said:


> Go SRX!!!!!!!!!! Im lovin my cjc and ghrp... folli commin soon!



I am going to be hitting up CJC-195 w/DAC after the first of the year, I hear GREAT things about it.  So far the Ipa I have from Pep Source is great.


----------

